# will they wait for the new list



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

A buddy of mine let me know that the town I live in will be hiring in the next month to two months. My question to any and all is this. If a municipality is looking to hire and knows that a new exam has been held and the scores and list are forthcoming, will they wait for the new list or hire off of the old one? Any thoughts?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

depends on which list the guy with the "pull" is on.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

So based on your opinion and/or experience it comes down simply to politics rather than process. Anyone else have any thoughts on how this works?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's the only way it works especially in a small town.
They already know who's on the old list and who's on the new list (minus the scoring).

If you're looking for a scientific method, sorry, but it doesn't exist.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

When I was hired, it was the summer before the new list came out. This year, they just sent out the cards again, so they are doing the same thing. Perhaps it is coincidence, or perhaps, 94c is absolutely right. My vote is for the latter.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Every municipality is different, I don't see how there is a way to measure it. I just got hired off of the last test, and there are plenty of other people that will be hired before the next list comes out. There are way to many factors to dictate what a particular municipality will do. How many CS P.DS are there? 188 or so, so you have 188 chiefs doing things 188 different ways for 188 various reasons, just know that it will not be quick easy process so try to land ANY Police job till the CS train comes along my friend, good luck!!


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Macop said:


> Every municipality is different, I don't see how there is a way to measure it. I just got hired off of the last test, and there are plenty of other people that will be hired before the next list comes out. There are way to many factors to dictate what a particular municipality will do. How many CS P.DS are there? 188 or so, so you have 188 chiefs doing things 188 different ways for 188 various reasons, just know that it will not be quick easy process so try to land ANY Police job till the CS train comes along my friend, good luck!!


I hear what your saying Macop, no science to it, just personal preference with each dept/chief. My "source" indicated that the dept would start the hiring process in September, which, coincidentally is when the new test scores are supposed to be released. Guess I'll just wait and see how they handle it. 
As for taking another police job elsewhere, been there done that, not this time. I've had a good job/career outside of LE for the past 13 years and I'm just jumping back in to the game for the first time in as many years.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

In some cases it depends on:

1)How far down the current list they've gone in the past- If they're down into the lower marks they may decide to wait and see if the new list has higher marks, which they equate with a more intelligent candidate (No offense meant)

2)or in smaller towns is there someone on the old list who has been to the academy, so they won't have to sponsor a newbie through the academy and can put them to work right away.

In my experience and years (25 of them- how'd that happen so fast?)of observing city/town politics 94c is correct. Once the exam is given, unless there's someone on the old list they want to get to they're going to wait and see who is on the new list and what their standing is.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

sdb29 said:


> In some cases it depends on:
> 
> 1)How far down the current list they've gone in the past- If they're down into the lower marks they may decide to wait and see if the new list has higher marks, which they equate with a more intelligent candidate (No offense meant)
> 
> ...


That makes sense to me. I know from past experience with PD's that logic isn't always the primary factor in the equation. It makes sense, however, that if they knew they were going to hire several people and were setting a target date that far out, they most likely are waiting on the new list. My best guess anyway. Thanks to all who offered their take on my questions. Rocco


----------

